# Replacement scissor jacks



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Are there any heavy duty replacements for the flimsy jacks that the manufacturers use? If so I would love to get some?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Check out Harbor Freight. 

I've thought about using the $10 bottle jacks. Place them on top of a 2x8 board and that should take care of business.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks I gonna get into that


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

EVERYTHING you'll ever need here...

http://www.etrailer.com/


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

x2 on Etrailer. I have done business with them several times over the last year and they are a great company.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just bought a nice hydraulic floor jack at wally world for $20.00. It has limited travel but should work fine for the boat trailer. Pretty heavy, though. 

richg99


----------

